# Bloat scare - My trip to the emergency vet clinic



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

This is kinda crazy especially after I posted in the Bloat Sticky trying to get some more information. 

I work midnights so I stay up pretty much all night and ended up going to sleep at 4 am last night. When I went to sleep, I noticed Speedy had the hiccups. Not really sure if that is a symptom of bloat, but I'm just giving you everything that I noticed about him before I took him to the emergency vet clinic. A couple hours later at 6 am, I was woken up by what sounded like excessive licking. (I'm a light sleeper). Both of my dogs sleep with me so I woke up and I think they were both licking at the air, but I was half asleep so I'm not for certain. But then I really woke up about 10 minutes later when Speedy started dry heaving. I don't think he threw anything up at this time. I stayed awake to keep an eye on him. 30 minutes later he threw up a yellow mucousy substance. Then about 30 minutes after that, he threw up the yellow mucous substance again. I tried looking at his gums, and there was foam around his mouth. His stomach and abdomen were both fine. He did not appear to be in pain when I felt him. I decided to go ahead and take him the emergency vet clinic to be on the safe side (They are getting very familiar with me there, I was there a couple weeks ago for Speedy's cough which ended up being bronchitis). 

I've read that with the very early symptoms, no actual abdomen pain or extension occurs. 

Well when we get there, I let them know about all of this. I noticed a change of behavior in him too. Instead of greeting the doctors who came in the room, he just layed there and didn't get up. He would usually run to them and cover them in kisses. While waiting, he did not throw up anymore, but there were huge puddles of drool all over the floor.

They told me that if he was in bloat, he would be in extreme pain. They said his digestion sounds are normal. They gave me some nausea medicine for him and put fluids in him since they don't won't him eating for 8 to 12 hours. They said if he keeps throwing up to take him to my regular vet.

I was just wondering if there were more tests that could have been done to determine if he had bloat? All he did was feel around his midsection and listen to him with the stethoscope. I've never dealt with any of this before, so I don't know what normal procedures they follow in determining bloat in patients. He didn't seem very concerned at all. I was just worried that he may be in the very beginning stages of it. How fast does bloat progress? 

Sorry for my paranoia rant right now. I just get over worried sometimes about my kids. 

I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I had an incident like this once with Madina - middle of the night, dry heaving, hiccups, etc. I ran her to the vet, and they did an x-ray which I believe is the best way to see if there's any gas buildup.
They noticed an obstruction in her stomach, and induced vomiting. Luckily she threw up the obstruction - it was a hair scrunchie. If she hadn't thrown it up, she would have needed surgery.

If the vet didn't do x-rays I would definitely find somewhere to get them done just to be safe...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Yes, they should have done an x-ray!!! Have you discussed this with your reg Vet? If not I would give them a call now.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just wanted to add, the second Vet that walked in the morning Shoshi bloated later told me he looked at the dog and said to himself 'that dog hasn't bloated' then he looked at the x-rays and said to himself 'she's right-that dogs bloated!' The point here is that we know our dogs! I knew my baby had bloated, I had never sceen it before but I knew what it was the moment I saw it. 

By saying he couldn't have bloated because he would have 'been in severe pain'...IMHO they are no judges of pain for my dog. The dogs can't tell us whats wrong but as the owners we can use their behaviour to communicate and that works just as well. Heck, Shoshi looked cute as a button when she was being prepped for the surgery-her little tongue was out, she was smiling all over the place but I knew something was wrong!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you so much! I was thinking a x-ray would be necessary but I didn't want to ask the qualified person. He's still not himself. He's still lethargic and laying around. He's been playing like crazy with Satin the past couple of days and today's he has nothing in him to play. A couple of times he's jumped up real fast and started pacing throughout the house which was weird for him. 

I called my vet and am taking him there in 30 minutes. The only thing is I thought bloat could kill within hours. I noticed it at 6 this morning but I mean he's still alive. So like I said, I'm not postive how long it take for bloat to progress.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

from my experience with a bloated dog, and at the time i was clueless about bloat, if i remember right the left side become extended and they are in pain at that point, my pup basically told me, and throwing up the white or clear fluid, soon as the er vet seen him she knew, xrays confirmed it, she said she could operate, but given his age, 10 years, and all his medical problems, she asked if I really wanted to put him through all of this, I said no, sorry to hijack the thread, just saw bloat and brought up the memories of 4 years ago, hope everything turns out ok for your pup


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm not for a moment saying that Shoshi wasn't in pain when she bloated-I'm sure she was in A LOT of pain. The thing that I wanted to point out is that from an outsiders view it may not appear to them that they are in pain. This is why its so important for us to know the behaviour of our pets and to act when that behaviour changes. 

I'm sorry you lost your dog to Bloat Roach46. I know that had to of been awful.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I just got back from my regular vet and they pretty much told me what the emergency vet clinic told them. And I was like well I still want an x-ray. They did one and said everything appeared fine, that he gas in his stomach, but not an abnormal amount.

They said he probably has a virus and it should clear up within a day or two. They said he may have gotten stressed when I brought home the new dog due to a change of routine for him even though they are getting along wonderfully. My other dog hasn't eaten anything yet today, but she hasn't been throwing up. I've tried putting food down for her 3 times and she walks away, and she hasn't drank anything. I'm not sure if they got into something outside that they shouldn't have. Or if she is just confused because she usually eats right next to Speedy and he's not there with her eating.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

your right about knowing how the dog acts, he kept coming to me with his head somewhat down, that was something he never did before, so i knew something was worng


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey.. Thanks for your nice comment on my thread. i thought I would chime in here since this is what Kahn was like too and that now been almost 7 days ago! I keep getting the run around. I have been to three different vet clinics and he has been seen now by 5 different vets and each one comes up with a new diagnosis. Its purely frustrating.... keep us up to date on how Speedy is doing. 
The vets keep telling me that he doesnt appear to be in any pain.. but I can tell he is not comfortable. He is not himself.. how do they know? thats not thier dog! Ill be sending healing vibes to Speedy! I sure hope our boys get better soon!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm glad you got the x-ray just for your own peace of mind. I know how scary Bloat is (I wish I didn't know-kind of like Roach46 said, once you've sceen it it will leave a lasting impression on the rest of your life) but its always best to play it safe rather than sorry. Glad your pup is recovering. Keep us posted.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kristen, I really hope they get better too. Before I took Speedy to the vet earlier today, I tried handing him his favorite toy which he would always take away from me and run with it. But today, he took it and dropped it on the florr, then walked away. 
He's still not feeling well at all. He hasn't thrown up again, but he hasn't moved off the sofa except once since we've been home. He's drank a couple of sips from water after waiting the 8-12 hrs they recommended. I tried hand feeding him his dog kibble, he took one piece and dropped it on the floor. So his appetite hasn't come back to him yet. I'm praying that tomorrow he'll be back to normal. 

I said orginally that Satin hasn't had anything to eat or drink all day. I took her on our evening walk and when we got home is when I tried handfeeding Speedy. She saw me trying to handfeed him, and that is when she came over and ate her dish of food. So I was just like, phew Thank God! I don't want two sick dogs on my hand.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah what you described with Speedy and his favorite toy is exactly how Kahn has been acting when I get him home. I have taken him to see a ton of different vets and each one always says. "He is alert and he doesnt seem to be in pain so he is fine you can take him home" I take him home and then he is not his usual self so I KNOW something is going on here. Kahn goes crazy for the Kong. I tried to throw it for him just across the room.. he just laid there. Thats all he has been doing is moping around. Not his usual self at all. 
I hope that Speedy will be feeling better by tomorrow too! I will be lurking and hoping that he is better!! Thinking of you guys! Keep us posted!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would try some homecooked food for Speedy, just a small amount, none of his regular kibble. I would also give some charcoal capsules, the activiated charcoal for humans.

You said that you thought both dogs were licking? Do you think that Satin is a bit hesitant with eating too?


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well her eating schedule was different with her previous owner, he would just free feed her, always keep food down for her. And I'm trying to get her used to eating on our schedule. She's been doing good since I've gotten her eating the two meals a day. At first Satin wouldn't eat at all today. (I usually feed them in the morning and in the evening again). I tried putting it down twice for her to eat and she wouldn't. But I was thinking because it was just a change in routine, she's gotten used to eating right next to Speedy since I've had her. This evening, when I tried hand feeding Speedy, she rushed to the bowl and ate all her food. Then I fed her again later on, and she ate it all again. So I don't know if she was just waiting for her bigger brother to eat. I can tell she knows something is wrong with him. She keeps going up to him and licking him and then laying down. She's tried playing with him once and then quit when he just walked away from her. 

I'm not sure what to make him or how to go about doing it. I've read that some people boil boneless, skinless chicken breast. Is that what I should do? What kind of amount would you say is a small amount? I've never given my dogs homecooked meals so I'm not familiar with it at all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Small meal, I dunno, maybe 3/4 of a cup cooked meat, to start with, to see if they can digest it without vomiting or having diarrhea?

With chicken, I always bake it on a raised pan (skinless breast is cheapest at Costco!!) the kind with slots in it so the fat drips off (sometime lined with aluminum foil for easy cleanup). Some people boil it to get the fat off. With beef, I cook it the same way, or pan fry if it's lean ground beef, and then put it on paper towels in a bowl to soak up the extra fat. Most folks give with rice, cooked twice as long as the instructions say, but I use overcooked (frozen) green beans instead of rice since I feed grainfree.

For the meat, I cook a bit at 300 degrees, and then end at 350 degrees.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Could he be getting sick at his stomach because of the antibiotics for bronchitis? Or is that med all done now? 

I have never faced bloat and I cross my paws that I don't ever face it. I thank the good Lord that my hubby is as good as I about watching the dogs and has his gas x on hand. I would be devastated if something like that happened while I am over here.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Could he be getting sick at his stomach because of the antibiotics for bronchitis? Or is that med all done now?


Oooh, great question.....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've gone through something similiar with both Cody and Isa a few years back. With Cody he was between 2-4, can't remember when, and I saw him acting funny. He was heaving and throwing nothing up and just lethargic. I paniced and took him to the vets and they did xrays on him. He had gas in his intestines but it hadn't reached to the bloating phase. Had I not reacted so soon, since I understand his behavior so well, it could have turned into bloat but the doctors weren't certain 100% that it would have. But you never know. Cody had to be on a bland diet of meat and rice and given very little food to start with. I think it took a week for him to fully recover. That was one of the scariest things of my life.

With Isa, she had the exact same thing happen to her, only I came home from school and noticed her acting funny. She was walking funny and her stomach was a little hard. I raced her to the vets and they diagnosed her with the same problem cody had a couple years earlier. She was 2-3 at the time? She also had gas in her intestines. I'm scared to think of what would have happen if I didn't notice her acting funny right away or if I hadn't of gone home soon. *shivers*

I'm scared to think Akbar could be next....


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

I had been feeding Kahn about 3/4 cup like Lisa said each meal so in the morning and at night. I just boiled fat free chicken breast and made mushy rice, but instead of using water to boil the rice i used a sodium free fat free chicken broth and made the rice mushy. I was also mixing in a lil ( like a table spoon or two) fat free cottage cheese with live cultures for probiotic reasons. He liked it and tolerated it well. They usually recommend feeding a bland diet after stomach upset anywhere from 2 to 3 days. 
My other GSD female gets gastritis all the time so I am pretty firmiliar with the home cooked bland meals. I really hope Speedy and Satin get feeling better soon!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

MJ, what did they do for your guys with the gas in their intestines??

I went ahead and gave him a gas-x extra strength gelatin tab just now. Is just one enough? I'm not sure how many to give him. And tomorrow, I'll give him some boiled chicken and some mushy brown rice and see how he does with that. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Sent a PM. 
I can't remember the details but they gave Cody some gas medication and kept him over night. His was more worse then Isa's case though.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quick question again! 

I know you said to start with 1/4 cup boiled chicken i believe. Should I feed that 3 times a day? As for the rice, should I do brown or white rice? I did some research and I believe it said white was better for stomach upset. I just want to run it by people here and see what they think. And how much of the rice should I give with the chicken - 1/4 cup also or less than that?


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh sorry, I read it wrong. . It was 3/4 cup chicken. And I just saw the question about the antibiotics. . He's been off of those for probably a week now, maybe a little longer. And a couple days after I took him off them, I started giving him Pet Dophilius, which is a probiotic blend. I don't think that would make him sick, would it? I just recently started this about 6 days ago probably, sprinkling less than the recommended amount on their food.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Some people say white rice is easier on the stomach but brown rice has more nutrition so I actually use brown rice. The important thing is to cook it twice as long with twice as much water. 

In terms of how often to feed, I would feed small meals every few hours and see how he does with those.

And I may have missed it in the thread but did you get the x-ray?

Also, for gas you can give Gas X or activated charcoal. I keep both on hand.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I did get the x-ray and they said there was nothing abnormal. They said he had gas in his stomach but that it was normal to have a certain amount in there. But I just don't like the fact that he's still not himself. Hopefully in the morning we'll try this new diet and hopefully he'll be okay. Should I have gotten blood tests done too? The vet was acting like nothing was wrong and pretty much was swaying against the x-ray and blood tests, but I told her I definently wanted the x-ray done just for peace of mind. 

He's drinking water now, which is what my mom told me to make sure he did, or else he would get dehydrated and I would probably have to take him back to the vet and get more fluids in him. As long as he is drinking water and it is not coming up, I am a little more comfortable. But he's still just lounging away not wanting to follow me around like he usually does. I hate not know what is wrong with my babies. I don't know what I'm going to do if I ever actually have kids. Every time they get a little cold, I'll be rushing them to the doctor. Lol.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

And I did give him a gas-x extra strength gel tab tonight about 6 hours ago. I asked earlier but I'm not sure if anyone answered, but how many should I give him or how often? I just don't want to overdo it at all or make him any more sicker.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know but if it was me I would probably get bloodwork done if he hasn't been improving. I know when I have thought there was something wrong with my dogs I am always right. My vet has commented on me being 'hyper-vigilant' with my pets which is good because we usually catch any problems early. When my Golden Retriever Ginger bloated, at 11 years old, she fwas gagging and throwing up water, pacing and panting/drooling. As far as being in pain, most dogs hide their pain very well so it is hard to tell. Ginger showed discomfort in that she was pacing and panting and there was a different look in her eye but she never showed any overt signs of pain.
I knew right away what was wrong though because her stomach was lopsided (bulging to one side) so off we went to the ER and told them I think she bloated. They rushed her to the back right away and took an x-ray and she had a twisted stomach (GDV.) They told me she needed emergency surgery but due to her age they did not know if she would get through it and I should consider putting her to sleep. They didn't know my dog though-- despite being 11 she was very healthy and in good shape, and I opted to at least try the surgery. She came through it fine. Her stomach and the beginning of the intestine were twisted but thanks to getting her there right away they had not been deprived of blood flow for too long and went back to normal quickly. She recovered from her surgery very well and quickly.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was actually about to just get back on here and let you know he's back to him old self - wanting to cuddle, play, and cover me in kisses. I made him some chicken and white rice today which he ate so fast when I put it down I thought he was going to choke. So I picked it back up and handfed it to him. I think the vet was right for once when they said he was stressed causing his stomach to get unsettled. I've had a bad experience with my vet in the past, visiting them three times in a week for Trix, and finally the last time they offered doing an xray, and turned up she had cancer in her lungs - three large masses. The first couple of times, they just said her stomach was unsettled too and tried giving her nausea medication and told me not to feed her for 12 hours. But she kept getting worse, and I just kept taking her back. The first time was when they gave me the nausea medication. The second time I took her, I told them I knew something was wrong with her and I was crying nonstop and the vet was like "Well I need you to calm down for a minute so you can tell me her symptoms, no need to jump to conclusions right now. You don't even know for sure if there is anything wrong with her or not right now." (But I know my dog, and I knew there was something seriously wrong with her). And they did bloodwork to check her liver and some other things, but they all came back normal. The third time, I told them she was getting much worse and they finally said they could do an x-ray and I was like please do so. . And that's when I found out she had cancer. I know, I just swayed from the original topic and I've probably told this story dozens of time on here by now. Sorry for the repeat. . again.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great. Now Satin is sick. Same thing as Speedy has. Are stomach viruses in dogs contagious from dog to dog?! My mom freaked me out when she came over asking if I thought someone intentionally tried to poison my babies when they were out in the backyard. If that was the case, they probably would have been sick at the same exact time. Speedy is better today, but Satin is the one throwing up the yellow mucous stuff today. I had some nausea medication left over so I gave her a capsule and I'm going to try to give her food and water tomorrow and see how she does. If she can't keep fluids down, I'm gonna have to take her to the emergency vet clinic too and get some fluids in her.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There is a doggie flu that they can get, and I'm sure that can be passed from dog to dog. There is a vaccine for it, but I wouldn't give it if they offer it, particularly since they are already ill.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

LDB158 said:


> I've had a bad experience with my vet in the past, visiting them three times in a week for Trix, and finally the last time they offered doing an xray, and turned up she had cancer in her lungs - three large masses.


That sounds a lot like what happened with my Golden so I know how you feel...except she actually was diagnosed with something else that she DID have in addition to the cancer... She had a patchy spot where she lost some fur. My vet said it was a skin condition and gave me a medicated shampoo but it didn't go away; then she got another few patches which were bumpy. My vet did a skin culture and found bacterial and fungal infection so she put her on medication for it but more bumps started popping up so we switched antibiotics. At the time my vet was working from her house while she was working on buying a location to make her own clinic. Finally she suggested a biopsy (after her new place opened) since the condition was not improving and it showed cutaneous lymphoma. 



LDB158 said:


> Great. Now Satin is sick. Same thing as Speedy has. Are stomach viruses in dogs contagious from dog to dog?! My mom freaked me out when she came over asking if I thought someone intentionally tried to poison my babies when they were out in the backyard. If that was the case, they probably would have been sick at the same exact time..


Yes, they could be contagious.
That is really scary about the poison question because someone on another forum I am on just had their GSD poisoned when they let him out on their closed porch!
Do they eat the same food? I once had all my cats start throwing up within a day and I am pretty sure it was a bad batch of food.


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I just got Satin on Monday and I put her on Blue Buff Large Breed Chicken and Brown Rice which is what Speedy has been on for a little over 2 weeks now. I transitioned Speedy over from his old food, but Satin's owner said not to worry about transitioning her over, and that they've switched her dog food before and she's done fine. I was wondering if it's the food that's causing them both to get sick, but I figured if Speedy was going to have a reaction, he would have had one before now. I am interested in trying a new brand, but it took me forever to finally decide on Blue Buff. And now I'm at a loss on what I want to try. I'm stuck on Innova EVO, Wellness Core, Orijen, and Acana Pacificia. But I'm kinda nervous about feeding a food too high in protein, due to someone telling me about too much protein can lead to kidney failure. I actually made another thread because I'm thinking of getting another food tomorrow in reference to this. Then on the other hand, I was thinking about trying homemade meals. I'm so indecisive.

Plus they may both have gotten sick due to the stress of being around another dog so it may not even be the dog food. That's what the vet originally said about Speedy getting sick was that he was stressed, but now Satin is sick too, so I don't know.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

All sorts of things can go wrong with a bag of dog food. Might be worth buying a small bag from somewhere else than your usual place and seeing how they do.


----------

